

Computing Needs Time - zzkt
http://www.eecs.berkeley.edu/Pubs/TechRpts/2009/EECS-2009-30.html
"This paper considers the orchestration of computing with physical processes. It argues that to realize its full potential, the core abstractions of computing need to be rethought to incorporate essential properties of the physical systems, most particularly the passage of time. It makes a case that the solution cannot be simply overlaid on existing abstractions, and outlines a number of promising approaches being pursued. The emphasis needs to be on repeatable behavior rather than on performance optimization."
======
jurjenhaitsma
A succinct summary of a vague sense of "wrongness" that I have experienced for
a while now...

With computing progressing more-or-less along moore's law, responsiveness and
speed seem to stay steady or get worse - and this can't all be explained by
the "extra" functionality provided... Vista anyone?

While the paper gives hope that it is up on the radar, I suspect it may be
some time before we see any widespread adoption of the ideas - we're talking a
paradigm shift in an ego-centric industry...

However, a great find! Definitely something to chew over...

